
Illinois House requires one Woman and African-American on public companies board - lettergram
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/BillStatus.asp?DocNum=3394&GAID=15&DocTypeID=HB&LegID=119985&SessionID=108&SpecSess=&Session=&GA=101
======
lettergram
The debate: [https://capitolfax.com/2019/04/01/breaking-down-fridays-
most...](https://capitolfax.com/2019/04/01/breaking-down-fridays-most-intense-
house-debate/)

------
denkmoon
and the problem was solved once and for all....

